# At&t



## BrownSheep (Aug 5, 2012)

Justsaw an ad by them. Apparently Nigerian dwarf goats run around the mountains stealing pb&j sandwichs from hikers


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 5, 2012)

So THAT'S what mine do when I'm not looking!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 5, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Justsaw an ad by them. Apparently Nigerian dwarf goats run around the mountains stealing pb&j sandwichs from hikers


Haha You watching the Olympics? I saw it too!! Looks like it may be a pygmy?


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe my goat breeds are a little rusty  .


----------

